# I'm back! :)



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! Happy New Year to all!!

I can understand if you don't remember me, but I had my TT on Nov. 7th, and now have a big problem. 

I was supposed to have surgery this coming Wednesday (RNY), but my surgeon has canceled it because my thyroid levels came back too high. :sad0049: It came back at 17!!!

This is so weird to me because I have been feeling great! I feel human now, don't want to sleep all the time, and have had my first full period since May!! Last month it was 20, so the doctor upped my Levothyroxine to 175mcg. I am now on 224mcg, and was hoping someone could tell me how soon I can test to see if this is a good dose?

It's been very frustrating...I had a surgery date, have paid for it, and everything!!! I am told I need to have my numbers down at least 10 points before they will do the surgery. Needless to say, I have been depressed about this, and don't know what to do. I have a PCP appt on Wed now. Do you think this is too early to check?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

you must wait at least 6 weeks between doses. if you change the dose, you have to wait 6 weeks. People will tell you 4 weeks, but i can tell you that you are still a moving target until 6 weeks. can you post all your labs here? did they do FT3? that is the most important test. bruce


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Hi everyone! Happy New Year to all!!
> 
> I can understand if you don't remember me, but I had my TT on Nov. 7th, and now have a big problem.
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand your post. You did or did not have your thyroid removed?

What numbers do you have to have down by at least 10 points?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Hi everyone! Happy New Year to all!!
> 
> I can understand if you don't remember me, but I had my TT on Nov. 7th, and now have a big problem.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I am having surgery next week, and no one has mentioned thyroid levels,just EKG and that kind of stuff.


----------

